# Keyless remote issues



## Blackdiamond (Jul 29, 2018)

Car wont start. However steering is not locked and car is opening and closing with remote.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Please state (year,model,engine,transmission) of the vehicle. We don't have super powers with X-ray vision; we're sitting in front of computer monitors maybe thousands of miles away.

Try putting the mechanical key into the key port on the dash to see if the vehicle starts.


----------



## Michael Garcia (Nov 11, 2018)

Key fob works for doors and trunk but nothing happens when I hold remote start? Issue started to happen In the last day or so. 2014 Nissan Altima S. Help?!


----------

